#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-20
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: kom du igang med fbterm?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, næh - jeg har alt for meget at lave - jeg har en meget lang TODO liste.
<kristian-aalborg> he he
<kristian-aalborg> bedre end for lidt, som regel
<lars_t_h> Irreterende at døgnet kun har 24 timer. ;)
<kristian-aalborg> kan det godt være nogen gange, ja
 * lars_t_h læser om IPv6
<kristian-aalborg> men lad os lige tage den med framebuffers igen ved lejlighed - så må den der har luret fiduserne dele dem, Free and Open Source ;9
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> det er ikke lige sådan at få det til at spille maks, skulle jeg nemlig hilse og sige
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, frame buffers? har du snakket med mig om det? jeg kan ikke huske det.
<kristian-aalborg> ah, indirekte... fbterm forudsætter, at ens framebuffer er ordentligt sat op
<lars_t_h> nå sådan
<lars_t_h> jeg læste også lidt om det - noget med at den kunne hijacke skærmen fuldstændigt
<lars_t_h> ^ var i en kommentar
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h: Error: "var" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h> Hvad i hel har den nu gang i, kristian-aalborg ?
<kristian-aalborg> uvirtbot: du er dum
<uvirtbot> kristian-aalborg: Error: "du" is not a valid command.
<kristian-aalborg> uvirtbot is a stupid bot
<uvirtbot> kristian-aalborg: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, haha
<kristian-aalborg> den er tung at danse med
<lars_t_h> ja
<kristian-aalborg> er det på #ubuntu-beginners at de har en bot der bliver fornærmet? ;)
<lars_t_h> uvirtbot, navn?
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h: Error: "navn?" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h> uvirtbot, hvad er dit navn
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h: Error: "hvad" is not a valid command.
<kristian-aalborg> mener du "hijacke" i en negativ forstand?
<kristian-aalborg> uvirtbot: fbterm
<uvirtbot> kristian-aalborg: Error: "fbterm" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ja jeg mener at det blev beskrev at ved forkert opsætning kunne den overtage det hele
<lars_t_h> og man kunne komme væk
<lars_t_h> remote login via ssh og lidt kill kommando kan self reparere på det
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det er noget med at den bruger nogle ting, der potentielt kan lave ged i den
<kristian-aalborg> kom forresten til at prøve det gode gamle vga= boot-flag... det så lidt for funky ud
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, kan jeg forstille mig. lille frimærke af et billede på en skærm med sort baggrund?
<lars_t_h> nogle nyere monitor kan ikke andet
<kristian-aalborg> det var så den gamle monitor
<kristian-aalborg> men det er tilsyneladende ikke noget der virker "out of the box" ret tit
 * lars_t_h har måske en gammel (TFT) monitor
<kristian-aalborg> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/rox-desktop-and-some-very-loud-wallpaper/
<kristian-aalborg> han har skisme nogen interessante påhit
<kristian-aalborg> men nok for nu - vi snakkes
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> hygge, ubuntuister
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-21
<Futte>  /msg NickServ identify fjjsoft
<Ubuntubruger9> Nogen jeg kan spørge om hjælp til trådløs netværk på ubuntu?
<Futte>  /msg NickServ identify fjjsoft
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-22
<AJenbo> har lige lukket forummet hvis nogen skulle være i tvivl
<AJenbo> så skulle forummet være på plads igen
<Ubuntubruger1> Hey.. jeg har problemer med mit tråløse netværk, er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig..?
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål Hey.. jeg har problemer med mit tråløse netværk, er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig..?
<jarlen> Hvis du forklarer hvad problemet er, er der måske nogen der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg kan ikke aktivere det, som om den ikke vile registrer mit trådløse netværkskort.
<Ubuntubruger1> Er så blevet fortalt at jeg skal installere driveren.. Men i yderligedriverer er der intet.. Nu har jeg så fået ndiswrapper, og fundet den rigtige driver software og installeret det.. Me hvad nu..?
<Ubuntubruger1> Her kan du læse om flere detaljer.. Plus info fra terminal : http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12724&p=80302&sid=3ecdc0ce25b28733453eb5de9017c213#p80302
<Ubuntubruger3> Langsom ubuntu, når jeg har flere browsere (firefox) åben samtidig og evt. et kontorprogram bliver PC'eren langsom og nogle gangehelt i stå. Jeg er nybegynder med ubuntu og først lige ved at lære den. Det ser ud som om hukommelsesforbruget ligger omkring 50% eller derover. Hvad skal jeg indstille anderledes og hvordan?
<Kvik_sverige> hey Ubuntubruger1
<sladen> Hej alle.  https://www.nemid.nu/support/sikker_e-mail/i_gang_med_sikker_e-mail/hent_program/ubuntu/
<sladen> that is 43 MB download, 40 MB of which they are asking people to copy into /usr/lib
<sladen> I'm currently briefing one of the Canonical sales poeple to try and lean on NemID/DanID to (a) improve the instructions to not suggest installing /usr/lib  (b) try and get them to do a better packaging setup
<kristian-aalborg> hej alle
<kristian-aalborg> sudo aptitude install sl
<kristian-aalborg> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-23
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hjælp, jeg kom til at slette billeder-mappen, men når jeg har gendannet den, så er det bare et alm. mappe-ikon og den bliver ikke vist i "Steder"
<MikeDK> hmm, lyder ikke godt Adejel
<Adejel> Åh nej :(
<MikeDK> kan ikke huske om man kan gendanne den, har jeg ikke prøvet før, har slet ikke været ude for at komme til at slette den mappe
<Adejel> Ikke på den måde, jeg har gendannet den fra papirkurven
<MikeDK> aaah
<Adejel> Men den kommer ikke op i menuen "Steder" og ikoner er ikke det samme
<MikeDK> så start en nautilus op
<MikeDK> altså for eksempel åben din hjemmemappe
<Adejel> Ja?
<MikeDK> derefter tager du fat i mappen og drag&dropper den i sidepanelet der hvor den plejer at være der, så skulle den gerne dukke op i steder igen
<MikeDK> og måske en ind og udlogning kunne hjælpe på at den opdateres til at se ud som den plejer
<Adejel> Det prøver jeg lige
<MikeDK> kom lige tilbage med info om det har hjulpet
<MikeDK> hjalp det?
<Adejel> Ja! Men der er ikke det er ikke det samme ikon, og det vil min autist-hjerne have :(
<Adejel> Kan man gøre noget?
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> har du forsøgt en genstart af maskinen?
<Adejel> Nej
<Adejel> Det kan jeg da lige
<Adejel> Det hjalp ikke :(
<MikeDK> hhm
<MikeDK> så ved jeg ikke helt hvad der ellers kan gøres
<Adejel> Men jeg smutter nu... tak for hjælpen, Mike :)
<Adejel> Ok
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<MikeDK> og glædelig jul
<MikeDK> :-)
<Adejel> Tak i lige måde :)
<MikeDK> jo tak
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-24
<Adejel> Glædelig jul!
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål kan nogen hjælpe mig med Docky?
<MikeDK> tror du skal vente til i morgen, tror folk laver andre ting på den her tid i dag
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-25
<kristian-aalborg> hejsa
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen alsa-specialister tilstede? jeg kan ikke få spdif til at dutte med mit aureon
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-26
<Adejel> (users
<kristian-aalborg> hej, er der nogen, der er skrappe til alsa?
<kristian-aalborg> kan simpelthen ikke få min spdif til at virke
<Ubuntubruger3> hej jeg vil gerne installere itunes. har prøvet via wine men det virker ikke (windows fejl 998) og nu kan jeg ikke afinstallere quicktime eller itunes eller wine ??
<Ubuntubruger8> hvordan installerer jeg itunes i ubuntu 10.04
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger8, jeg tvivler på du får held med det - hvad vil du opnå?
<Ubuntubruger8> har været i diverse forums. det KAN IKKE lade sig gøre, så jeg dropper itunes,
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-19
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, har læst omkring crontab, men forstår bare ikke det system! Måske er jeg bare lidt tungnem, men er der en der kan forklare mig brugen heraf?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, crontab er til at udføre et script på et bestemt tidspunkt - crontab kan være pænt brugerUvenligt
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, så langt er jeg med, men f.eks hvis jeg skal have noget til at køre hver dag kl 03.00 om natten, og hver mandag 03.00
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, kan du forklare mig, hvordan det hænger sammen, gir lige mit eget bud inden
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, prøv at læse den her: den er gammel, men ser ok ud: http://unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<FrostEyes> nikolaj_basher: mener du at du ønsker et køre et script hver nat klokken 3 inklusiv mandag nat
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  tak, for kan godt se det ikke er svært, har bare magtet at få det til at makke ret
<FrostEyes> linuxbog.dk har også en god forklaring på dansk
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, arhh I think I get i now
<lars_t_h> læg mærke til linien: minute hour dom month dow user cmd og at du kan bruge * istedet for et tal
<FrostEyes> http://www.linuxbog.dk/admin/admin/crontab.html
<lars_t_h> FrostEyes, det er vel 1 script hver nat kl 3 og er andet kun mandage kl 3 om natten
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, hvis det er hver nat, 00 3 * * * /STI-FIL
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, yep
<lars_t_h> ser ok ud
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, dette skulle kører hver nat kl 3
<nikolaj_basher> så er jeg med, tak
<FrostEyes> nikolaj_basher: du behøves kun et 0
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, næh, du mangler en user det skal køres under
<nikolaj_basher> FrostEyes, tak
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, yep
<lars_t_h> 00 3 * * * root /sti/til/script.sh hvis det skal køres som root
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, tak for hjælpen, så kom jeg med på vognen, har ikke fattet det før nu, simpelt
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<FrostEyes> lars_t_h: som sådan behøves han vel ikke en bruger
<FrostEyes> Da crontab jo tilhører en bruger
<FrostEyes> og scriptet kører som den bruger
<FrostEyes> så hvis han ønsker det kørt som root, så er det vel lettest bare at installere i roots crontab
 * FrostEyes plejer bare at bruge "brugerens" crontab 
<lars_t_h> FrostEyes, jeg havde klippet fra en crontab guide fra 1999, og ting kan godt have ændret sig
<lars_t_h> derudover har du sikkert ret, jeg har ikke den dybe viden om crontab
<FrostEyes> hehe.. Man kan sagtens benytte det
<lars_t_h> ok :) når nu crontab virker fint hvorfor så ændre implementationen
<nikolaj_basher> FrostEyes, men er det ikke kun i ubuntu?
<pixiarvai> irc-møde om Planlægning af Ubuntu 12.04 Release Party   NU
<wangerin> pel: Det er det sker:  #ubuntu-dk-moede
<krumle> G'aften
<krumle> ?spørgsmål, Jeg kører Ubuntu 10.10 på en hjemme bygget maskine: Asus, Intel dualcore, nvidia grafik, tror ikke specs er særlig relevant for dette problem, problemet er at når jeg har lukket firefox ned og senere vil starte den op igen, kommer der en fejl meddelelse op om at firefox allerede er startet, under proscesser kan jeg se at den kører, når jeg så terminerer den forsvinder problemet selvfølgelig, spørgsmålet er,
<krumle>  hvorfor lukker den ikke ordentligt ned for firefox?
<dmcn> krumle, du kan prøve at starte uden din profil loadet og se om det løser problemet
<krumle> ok, men hvad tror du er problemet
<krumle> ?
<dmcn> krumle, noget, forårsaget af din profil :P
<krumle> selvf. men et forslag til hvad det kan være i min profil:- ?
<dmcn> krumle, normalt er det plugins, som giver problemer af den art
<MikeDK> krumle, dmcn, jeg har set det problem selv, dog uden nogen former for udvidelser/plugins installeret
<krumle> MikeDK, ok, kan da også leve med det, og det er ikke konsekvent hver gang, kun indimellem, at den "hænger" , var bare nysgerrig, for om jeg måske kunne blive hjulpet til en løsning, er nemlig ikke meget for en re install, da jeg efterhånden har fået bygget en (til mit behov) ret fed brugerflade op.
<krumle> Tak for svar forøvrigt
<krumle> Til både MikeDK  og dmcn
<MikeDK> krumle, da osse tosset at lave en reinstall fordi firefox hænger engang imellem :-)
<krumle> MikeDK, netop :-)
<krumle> og hold kæ....... hvor er det rart at være "microblød" fri på sin arbejdshæst. har nu kørt ubuntu mere eller mindre fast igennem 4-5 år, og slipper det aldrig :-)
<krumle> Det sjoveste er, at ens omgangskreds tit spørger om hvor de finder et eller andet program til dit eller dat, og et eventuelt crak til det til deres win machines, så kan jeg bare svare "instaler" dog en ubuntu, der er alt gratis, stabilt og lovligt, og samtidig og vigtigst sikkert
<MikeDK> http://resetcounter.com/
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-20
<Ubuntubruger4> hej er der nogen der kan hjælpe med at finde ud af hvordan jeg kan makerer med genvejstaster lige som man kan på windows "altså klikke der hvor man vil markerer fra og så crtl+pil ned eller op"
<laoshi_> Ubuntubruger4, hvis du mener i LibreOffice, så taster du Shift og bruger piletasterne og/eller Home og End
<Ubuntubruger4> det rer
<Ubuntubruger4> dete er
<Ubuntubruger4> hov
<Ubuntubruger4> det er når jeg vil vælge nogle billeder der skal oploades at jeg ikke ved hvordan man gør inde i billeder
<laoshi_> mener du i mappen Billeder? Shift + piletaster!
<Ubuntubruger4> ja jeg har en konto hos giganews og der har jeg fået en dump truck konto hvor jeg gerne vil uploade mine personlige billeder osv.... jeg har overført 122 billeder men der er 350 tilbvage
<Ubuntubruger4> tilbage
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg prøver at markere fra 123 til 474 er det er ikke til aaaahhhhaaaahhh snøft :-)
<DrMcLaser> Hvordan kan det være at når jeg installere regnum online i min home partition så fylder den ud i min root partition i stedet for..?
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, husk at starte med at skrive "?spørgsmål " 8uden "-tegnene9 næste gang, ellers får vi ikke annonceret at der er nogen der har brug for hjælp - det står også i topic
<lars_t_h> nå men til det, DrMcLaser - kommer der en deb pakke eller installerer du i ~/bin ?
<lars_t_h> *(uden "-tegnene)
<lars_t_h> skulle det være
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: Super det husker jeg.., er egentligt ikke helt sikker på hvilken type fil det egentligt er jeg er ved at installere.. men ikke en .deb
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h,
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: Der står at det er en application/x-executable
<lars_t_h> Prøv at gå ned i en terminal, og gå til den mappe du har downloaded filen i, og skriv så
<lars_t_h> file <filnavn>
<DrMcLaser> ROInstall_64: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<lars_t_h> hvor <filnavn> er navnet på den fil du har downloaded
<DrMcLaser> jep, har sendt outputtet
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, ja så!. det er altså ligesom en install.exe på Windows
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: ja nemlig, bare en dobbelt klik --> kør fil.
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, man må sige at hvis den ignorerer det sted du skriver den skal installeret er der nok en fejl i installationsprogrammet
<lars_t_h> Du kan evt. prøve selv at oprette de mapper som programmet bør oprette
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: okay, mon man så kan udpakke den, og få fat i en .sh eller lign og så springe deres install wizard over
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, ROInstall er ikke er format jeg kender til
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, prøv evt i en terminal at skrive installationsprogrammets navn + mellemrumstegn + "-v" eller "---version" igen uden "-tegn
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: nej, kan heller ikke forstå hvis det er det egentligt fil format (RO = regnun online)
<lars_t_h> ups, jeg mete self "-h" eller "--help" - bær over med mig , jeg er forkølet og har feber
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, nå ja - det er klart
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: så får jeg at vide at den ikke kan finde kommandoen ROInstall_64 ;)
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, det file kommandoen skrev var bare at ROInstall_64 er et alt-i-et-program, altså at det ikke har nogen afhængigheder (hint: statically linked9
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, det er fordi du skal placere dig i den mappe hvor filen er, brug cd kommandoen til at skifte mappe med ".." 8uden "-tegn) er op
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: er skam i mappen
<lars_t_h> så skal "ls ROIinstall*" (uden "-tegn) vise at der er noget, eller en fejl hvis der ikke er noget
<lars_t_h> husk: forskel på store og små bogstaver
<DrMcLaser> Jep, så får jeg filen listet. altså "ROInstall_64
<lars_t_h> godt
<lars_t_h> hvad sker der hvis du skriver?
<lars_t_h> ROInstall_64 -h
<DrMcLaser> Den mener stadig at kommandoen ikke findes
<lars_t_h> ok glemte det her:
<lars_t_h> ./ROInstall_64 -h
<DrMcLaser> aah ja selvfølgelig
<lars_t_h> ./ betyder "i denne mappe"
<DrMcLaser> så får jeg "Invalid option '-h'
<lars_t_h> så prøver du med --help istedet for
<lars_t_h> samme fejl?
<DrMcLaser> Nej. Nu får jeg "Usage: ROInstall_64  [Options ...]
<DrMcLaser> og ellers bare en liste med at jeg kan bruge --help, --mode, --prefix osv osv
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, kan du ikke poste det på en paste bin og smide linket til den her
<DrMcLaser> Hvis jeg kører --version på den, får jeg at vide: "InstallJammer Installer version 1.3.0 - This program will install Regnum ONline version 1.7.5
<DrMcLaser> JO da
<DrMcLaser> http://pastebin.com/UaAWqste
<lars_t_h> kigger ...
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, så mangler jeg lige at vide hvilken mappe du vil have programmet ind i
<DrMcLaser> Jamen så længe den er i min home så er alt fint, så lad os sige "home/steffen/RegnumOnline
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, den skal ind i /home/steffen/bin" for at virke
<lars_t_h> så kør lige den har kommando:
<lars_t_h> mkdir $HOME/bin; mkdir $HOME/bin/RegnumOnline
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, ^
<DrMcLaser> Done
<lars_t_h> så skal programmet køres således:
<lars_t_h> ./ROInstall_64 --prefix $HOME/bin/RegnumOnline
<lars_t_h> husk at du ikke må lukke terminalen ned imens du installerer
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, ^
<DrMcLaser> Du får lige endnu et link
<DrMcLaser> http://pastebin.com/T2CQpjxa
<DrMcLaser> den brokker sig nemlig
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: ^
<lars_t_h> når du engang skal du ned i $HOME/bin/RegnumOnline og finde det programfil der starter Ro, så skal lave et såkaldt softlink i $HOME/bin
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, hvis vi kalder det softlink for ro, så kan du starte spillet ved bare at skrive "ro" (uden "-tegn) i både en termianl og i et desktop-link
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h: jamen lige nu kan jeg slet ikke få installeringen igang, med den kommando
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, ah os at der står tcl siger mig at det er et TCL script, men der er dersværee fejl i det
<DrMcLaser> Okay, så måske jeg bør hente det igen ?
<lars_t_h> Det kan ikke håndtere at at du giver det argumenter, selv om det --help skriver at du kan, DrMcLaser
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h. ah okayh
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, på hjemesiden har de måske en SHA256 cheksum og/eller en md5 checksum, hent dem hvis de er der og tjek og hashsummen du henter er det samme som den får ved at kære hashsumprogrammerne mod filen
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h, okay, det gør jeg
<lars_t_h> er de ens er det du har  hentet det samme som er på din harddisk
<lars_t_h> eller er det en ommer
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h, en smule offtopic, men findes der egentligt en måde, hvorpå man kan smide ledigt plads fra en partition til en anden, eller vil det kræve at man sætter partitionerne op igen ?
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, du skal repartitionere harddisken imens styresystemet ikke bruger harddisken - og det er alt andet end meget nemt
<lars_t_h> Læs: det er nemt at kvadre alt du har på harddisken
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h, okay fair nok, det glemmer vi. Er det iøvrigt ikke en del af fidusen ved btrfs? at flere partitioner kan deles om hele hardisken, og dermed kun bruger det den behøver at have forudbestemt en del af harddisken
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h, det var vist en omgang pladder jeg fik sagt til sidst der..Det jeg mente var.: og dermed kun bruger det den behøver uden at have forudbestemt en del af harddisken
<lars_t_h> DrMcLaser, det er muligt, jeg følger ikke så meget med i hvad der sker med Linux (kernen) - jeg har både BSD og Linux styresystemer
<DrMcLaser> lars_t_h, Okay. Jeg bliver foresten nødt til at smutte for nogen tid. Mange tak for hjælpen :)
<Ubuntubruger3> hey, kan jeg tjekke hvor meget plads da er brugt på min harddisk?
<Ubuntubruger3> via SSH
<dmcn> df -h
<simon> jeg er lige skiftet fra arch linux til ubuntu, og jeg er overrasket over at to fingre på min trackpad ikke virker som scroll længere. nogen idé om hvor jeg kan få det til at virke igen? (det virkede i både urxvt og i firefox)
<DrMcLaser> simon, har du kigget i systemindstillinger --> mus og pegeplade --> pegeplade ?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-21
<simon> DrMcLaser, nej, det prøver jeg lige at gøre!
<simon> DrMcLaser, super!
<DrMcLaser> simon, virkede det ?
<simon> DrMcLaser, jeps.
<oz3tl> ?spørgsmål jeg ved jeg har brugt webbank fra denne laptop og mener også jeg har været derinde efter jeg måtte lægge systemet om men nu får jeg og vide der ikke er java og flash installeret hvilket er løgn og latin for jeg har installeret dem hvad er det lige der så kan være galt
<stix> OZ3TL: prøv lige at lav en: apt-cache search sun-java
<OZ3TL> http://pastebin.com/VhhyXVBT
<OZ3TL> stix: ^^^
<stix> OZ3TL: okay, så prøv med: apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<stix> og restart firefox og test igen
<OZ3TL> hmmmm synaptic siger den er inset men kan godt prøve det igen
<stix> at den er installeret i forvejen?
<OZ3TL> jeps den var grøn inde i synapen
<stix> okay
<stix> prøv at se hvad firefox bruger så
<stix> about:plugins
<OZ3TL> stix: synes jeg ikke lige jeg kan finde
<stix> prøv, at se om du har installeret pakken icedtea6-plugin
<OZ3TL> den har jeg fjernet men kan være jeg for at det skal virke nu mangler icedtea for dem fjernede jeg
<stix> btw, about:plugins skal du bare skrive i firefox' adresse-linje
<stix> ja det kan da være, men sun's java-plugin skulle nu også gerne virke
<OZ3TL> ja plejer og være den der funker men kan jeg lave noget til pastebin ifm den lange liste der kom frem med about:plugins
<stix> OZ3TL: okay, men kun paste det med java tak :)
<OZ3TL> det fremkommer ikke af listen og har genstartet nogle gange nu
<stix> okay, jamen så ved du hvorfor java ikke virker :)
<stix> prøv at luk firefox og kør en apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<OZ3TL> ja ja men det forklarer ikke hvorfor når det er installeret
<stix> og test igen
<stix> OZ3TL:  har du haft firefox helt ned efter du har installeret/fjernet pakker?
<stix> killall firefox ?
<OZ3TL> jeps jeg lukkede ff ned helt ned og ventede med og starte igen
<OZ3TL> nå det vil ikke nu og har noget jeg skal nå så det må lige vente til senere på dagen men pt tak for hjælpen stix
<stix> okay, det er bare i orden
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-22
<simon> ?spørgsmål når jeg alt+tab'er mellem mine vinduer, så kollapser den flere vinduer med samme applikation under én fane. hvordan undgår jeg det?
<simon> ah, jeg fandt ud af det. compiz-config-settings-manager.
<simon> argh, nu har jeg fået fucket compiz op.
<simon> jeg slog cube til og fra, og nu har jeg ikke noget unity eller nogen terminal længere, så jeg kan ikke rigtigt komme ind i compiz-settings-tingen
<pixiarvai> ctrl+alt+t åbner terminalen
<simon> hmm
<simon> når jeg prøver at slå desktop cube fra, så segfaulter compiz-config-settings-manager
<simon> juhu, nu virker det igen.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-23
<Ubuntubruger3> hey
<pixiarvai> hej
<Ubuntubruger3> Findes da en løsning til ubuntu hvor man kan server status direkte på ens hjemmeside?p
<Ubuntubruger3> eller en html side?
<Ubuntubruger3> at der er problemer med den eller lign så kunderne også kan se det?
<Ubuntubruger3> se"
<pixiarvai> det ved jeg ikke
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål ^  (jeg highlighter lige dit spørgsmål)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Hvad mener du med status? Du kan lave en simpel htmlfil, hvor der står "Ja, webserveren kører" og se om du kan se den i din browser :-)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: der findes jo alt fra små php scripts til kompliceret ting som bigbrother, nagios, zenoss, zabbix etc
<dmcn> http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpsysinfo/ er ret hyggelig
<Ubuntubruger3> tak for info
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål har sådan en harddisk, ved i om da findes en usb kabel til den ? http://www.laptopparts101.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/sata-ide-laptop-hard-drive.jpg
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg ville gerne have den sat som usb på min fitpc2 så den kan hente backup ned?
<dmcn> du kan købe en box til den - hvilken du skal købe afhænger dog af om det er sata eller ide
<Ubuntubruger3> en box
<Ubuntubruger3> findes da ikke en usb kabel man kan sætte den til?
<Ubuntubruger3> en ledning kort sagt
<Ubuntubruger3> Det en sata jeg har
<mote> ?spørgsmål Er "Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-6-generic #12-Ubuntu" den samme som v3.2-rc6-precise
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-24
<wangerin1> Så er det vist snart tid til at lade computeren få en lille pause ;-) God jul folkens.
<wangerin1> -
<Ubuntubruger3> hey
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har lige et spørgsmål jeg har en ubuntu desktop kørende 24/7
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål har jeg mulighed for at benytte den til andre sjove ting?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål jeg ved ikke hvad et skulle være, men da den er kørende kunne man vel bruge den til noget?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-25
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en eksternet harddisk i krupteret OS X format. Ubuntu kan godt se at den er der, men hvordan dekryptere jeg den? Jeg har password'et
<Ubuntubruger1> krypteret*
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hey guys, hvad står mythtv for?
<jarlen> Det står for Myth TV
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<jarlen> Det er en mediecenter software så vidt jeg husker
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-19
<Robotto> Halløj!
<Robotto> Jeg skal hoste et makerspace på Aarhus hovedbibliotek i februar (i samarbejde med Open space aarhus) , og i den forbindelse skal vi da have en bunke ubuntu CD'er som vi kan dele ud.. Er der nogen der ved hvor man får fat i dem?4
<Robotto> jeg har hørt rygter om at de kan skaffes gratis-ish..
<jarlen> Jeg tror Søren har nogen liggende, dem må du helt sikkert gerne få en bunke af.
<jarlen> Skriv til maillisten https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-dk og hør, det kan også være der allerede ligger nogen i Århus
<Robotto> sweet.
<Robotto> tak
<jarlen> Det var så lidt.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-20
<louisdk> Godaften :)
<mads-> godaften
<louisdk> Godaften :)
<jarlen> hæhæh
<jarlen> mads-: godt ramt :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-21
<Ubuntubruger8> dav
<Ubuntubruger3> ? findes det på sansk
<Ubuntubruger3> dansk?
<cgtdk> Ubuntubruger3: SÃ¥ vidt jeg husker er det endnu ikke oversat til dansk
<cgtdk> nå, det var hurtigt
<phibxr> Sansk = Svensk + Dansk. \o/
<mads-> cgtdk, hvad findes ikke på dansk+
<cgtdk> Ubuntu
<cgtdk> men det er sikkert forkert
<cgtdk> der er sikkert en halv-oversat udgave et eller andet sted
<phibxr> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+lang/da
<cgtdk> det er da ikke så dårligt :)
<phibxr> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-22
<Ubuntubruger7> hej, er der nogel her
<cgtdk> Ja
<Ubuntubruger7> så hej da, som du måske kan fornemme med mit første spørgsmål så er jeg helt ny her
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har igennem et par dage forsøgt at få adgang til homeshare på mit nas, hvor kan jeg gå hjælp til dette, har googlet det en del de sidste dage, men indtil nu uden succes
<cgtdk> Det kender jeg desværre ikke så meget til, men hvis du kan snakke engelsk kan du prøve at spørge i #ubuntu. Der er altid aktivitet.
<cgtdk> omend det kan være at der er nogle her der kender til det
<cgtdk> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger7> takker for info jeg prøver den engelske #ubuntu
<MikeDK> aahh hvis nu han kommer tilbage senere, så faldt jeg over netop en god guide på tuben omkring NAS servers og ubuntu, forleden dag http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUSvzo5uNrw
<MikeDK> den vare dog en god times tid, men der er andre gode fifs i osse
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Hvad er forskellen mellem Ubuntu´s 32 bit version og Ubuntu´s 64 bit version
<cgtdk> Ubuntubruger9: Primært mængden af RAM systemet kan udnytte.
<Ubuntubruger9> Lige nu har jeg Windows 64 bit, så går udfra at jeg også kan køre Ubuntu 64
<cgtdk> Ja, det er muligt.
<cgtdk> mindre flertydig: Ja, det kan du
<Ubuntubruger9> Super :-) Tak
<cgtdk> :)
<jarlen> Men chancen for at du skal bruge mere ram end 32bit versionen kan klare er nok ikke så stor på en desktop pc pt :-)
<cgtdk> korrekt
<cgtdk> SÃ¥ vidt jeg husker kan 32-bit med PAE udnytte op til 64 GB RAM
<jarlen> indeed
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvordan checker man MD5 på filen
<cgtdk> Ubuntubruger9: Med et MD5-program. Hvilket operativsystem bruger du nu?
<Ubuntubruger9> Vista
<Ubuntubruger9> Windows Vista Home Premium :-)
<cgtdk> hmm... jeg kan ikke umiddelbart huske navnet på et sådant program til Windows, men der er en masse
<cgtdk> men det er sikkert unødvendigt at checke
<cgtdk> *sandsynligvis
<Ubuntubruger9> Har downloadet det fra Ubuntu's hjemmeside så tror at det er den rigtige :P
<Ubuntubruger9> Har Ubuntu en terminal
<cgtdk> Ja
<cgtdk> Som standard bruger Ubuntu bash-terminalen
<cgtdk> eller »shellen«
<cgtdk> om man vil
<Ubuntubruger9> Men min computer lige nu, virker Windows ikke efter jeg havde opdateret den, ville det påvirke Ubuntu hvis jeg overskriver Windows med Ubuntu
<cgtdk> Ubuntu er ligeglad med hvad det overskriver
<cgtdk> om det er Windows eller ingenting betyder ikke noget
<cgtdk> hvis jeg forstår dig korrekt
<Ubuntubruger9> Men har hørt at mange af de applikationer som Steam, Spotify, Word, Dropbox m.m ikke er kompatibelt  med Ubuntu
<cgtdk> Mange applikationer har ikke Linux-understøttelse, korrekt
<cgtdk> men der findes mange alternativer til de fleste Windows-programmer
<cgtdk> og Steam har faktisk en åben beta til Linux, omend den kun understøtter Team Fortress 2 lige nu
<cgtdk> Dropbox findes dog til Linux
<cgtdk> og LibreOffice er et fint alternativ til Microsoft Office
<cgtdk> og jeg kan se at Spotify også har en Linux-version
<Ubuntubruger9> Har også lige tjekket med Spotify, skal man så skrive den kode i terminalen eller ...
<cgtdk> Det tror jeg ikke
<cgtdk> Sandsynligvis skal man bare hente en fil som man skal åbne med Ubuntu Software Center
<cgtdk> og så installerer den sig selv
<Ubuntubruger9> Smart..!
<cgtdk> Jep
<cgtdk> det meste software kan dog hentes direkte via Ubuntu Software Center
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvad hedder Ubuntu Software Center's fil endelser
<Ubuntubruger9> Deres filtype
<cgtdk> .deb
<Ubuntubruger9> Er det ikke noget med at skrivehastigheden ved brændingen ikke må være maksimum evt 4x i hastighed
<cgtdk> Nogle gange laver de fejl når man kører ved for høj hastighed, men jeg ved ikke hvad den optimale hastighed er
<Ubuntubruger9> Tager bare 4x, det sker der vel intet ved :-)
<cgtdk> Sikkert ikke
<Ubuntubruger9> Når jeg indsætter mit DVD-R skal jeg så formatere den
<Ubuntubruger9> Format:‌ Fuldt fungerende filsystem
<cgtdk> det tror jeg ikke
<cgtdk> nej
<cgtdk> du skal bare brænde ISOen
<Ubuntubruger9> Det har jeg gjort før, men så skriver den at der ikke ligger noget på cd'en
<cgtdk> hmm, det lyder mystisk
<cgtdk> hvordan brændte du ISOen før?
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvordan jeg gjorde
<Ubuntubruger9> ?
<cgtdk> Ja
<cgtdk> hvilket program brugte du?
<Ubuntubruger9> Brugte InfraRecorder
<cgtdk> den kender jeg ikke
<cgtdk> hmm
<Ubuntubruger9> Det er i den guide som Ubuntu har lavet........
<cgtdk> Det er lidt svært at hjælpe dig, det er sjældent at jeg bruger Windows nu til dags
<Ubuntubruger9> Prøver igen med en ny iso måske hjælper det
<cgtdk> det tror jeg ikke
<cgtdk> det lyder snarere som om der er noget i vejen med enten programmet eller din dvd
<cgtdk> eller cd eller hvad det nu var for en disk
<cgtdk> hvilken type disk er det?
<Ubuntubruger9> DVD-R
<Ubuntubruger9> dcd+r
<cgtdk> og den er helt frisk?
<Ubuntubruger9> DVD+R *
<cgtdk> du har ikke brugt den til andet?
<Ubuntubruger9> Jep
<cgtdk> hmm
<cgtdk> Siger Windows at disken er blank?
<Ubuntubruger9> Den siger anvendt plads : 0
<Ubuntubruger9> SÃ¥ ja
<cgtdk> Prøv at brænde ISOen igen med dette program: http://download.imgburn.com/SetupImgBurn_2.5.7.0.exe
<Ubuntubruger9> Er det 100% sikkert
<cgtdk> Imgburn er et fint program
<cgtdk> Det har jeg selv brugt i mange år da jeg brugte Windows
<Ubuntubruger9> Der står bare Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices.....
<cgtdk> mystisk
<cgtdk> men som sagt er det svært at hjælpe når jeg ikke er vant til Windows
<Ubuntubruger9> så kom den
<cgtdk> :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Når den er færdig og jeg sætter den i igen bliver den ikke registeret under Computer
<cgtdk> Det lyder meget mystisk. Den plejer ellers at komme op og sige noget om WUBI.
<cgtdk> kan du se disken overhovedet under Computer?
<Ubuntubruger9> imgburn har registeret at dvd'en er i
<Ubuntubruger9> men ikke under computer
<cgtdk> hmm...
<cgtdk> det kan være at der er noget galt med disken
<Ubuntubruger9> YES
<Ubuntubruger9> DEN KOM
<cgtdk> ?
<cgtdk> :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Så skal jeg vel bare sætte den ind i min anden pc og så kommer installations menuen :-) ..?
<cgtdk> Ja
<cgtdk> det burde være ganske let at installere
<Ubuntubruger9> Den starter  stadig op med windows
<Ubuntubruger9> hmm
<Ubuntubruger9> MÃ¥ske skal jeg ind under boot
<Ubuntubruger9> og vælge ubuntu
<cgtdk> Du skal nok ændre din boot order i BIOS
<cgtdk> den er sikkert sat til først at prøve fra din harddisk
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvrodan kommer jeg ind i bios
<Ubuntubruger9> Skal jeg trykke delete
<cgtdk> NÃ¥r du booter din computer inden den kommer til Windows skal du trykke delete
<cgtdk> på nogle motherboards er det en anden knap
<cgtdk> der plejer at stå noget om det
<Ubuntubruger9> Der kommer ingen beskeder op når den tændes, det asus...
<Ubuntubruger9> Så prøver mig frem
<cgtdk> Prøv med Delete og F1
<cgtdk> det plejer at være en af dem
<Ubuntubruger9> De gør da alt for at man beholder Windows...
<cgtdk> hehe
<Ubuntubruger9> Kan komme ind i boot manager
<Ubuntubruger9> Det er det eneste
<cgtdk> hvilken boot manager? I BIOS eller Windows' boot manager?
<Ubuntubruger9> Windows
<Ubuntubruger9> Kan ikke komme ind i BIOS
<cgtdk> hmm
<cgtdk> det kan være der står noget i dit motherboards manual, hvis du stadig har den
<Ubuntubruger9> sådan
<Ubuntubruger9> Skal jeg vælge CD/DVD ROM Drive BBS Priorities
<cgtdk> er det en eller flerer valgmuligheder?
<Ubuntubruger9> NÃ¥r man klikker?
<cgtdk> Du skal vælge dit DVD-drev
<Ubuntubruger9> Det går jo godt.. indtil videre :-)
<cgtdk> :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Har sat dvd som første prioritet
<Ubuntubruger9> Men selvom det intet styresystem er
<Ubuntubruger9> Så kan man stadig tilgå bios ikke?
<Ubuntubruger9> Der står General error mounting system
<cgtdk> jo
<cgtdk> hmm
<cgtdk> det lyder underligt
<Ubuntubruger9> Men det gik væk lidt efter
<Ubuntubruger9> noget med den startede et shell
<Ubuntubruger9> prøver det lige først :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> Christoffer
<cgtdk> Ja?
<Ubuntubruger9> Har dette nogle betydning http://db.tt/8EG0ruJD
<Ubuntubruger9> Sikkert ikk
<Ubuntubruger9> Nogle der kan hjælpe :-(
 * Ubuntubruger5 
<Ubuntubruger5> Er er nogle
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger5, lidt endnu er der, ja :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Da jeg installerede ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger5> Skrev den dette https://www.dropbox.com/s/i2t71kaksxd1w6e/2012-12-22%2023.01.06.jpg
<Ubuntubruger5> Kan du hjælpe mig med
<Ubuntubruger5> At forklare
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger5, installerer du ved siden af et andet styresystem?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har erstattet det
<Ubuntubruger5> Nu har jeg kun Ubuntu på min pc
<Ubuntubruger5> Og når min computer har været slukket skal jeg holde shift nede før den ville starte op....
<Zilvador> Hmm...det kunne se ud til, at der er sket en fejl i filsystemet
<Zilvador> Har du partitioneret disken?
<Ubuntubruger5> ..partitioneret ?
<Zilvador> Prøver igen :)
<Zilvador> Har du under installationen delt din disk op i flere dele? Evt. en del til systemet og en til dine egne filer?
<Zilvador> Hvis du ikke ved noget om det, har du ikke :)
<Ubuntubruger5> SÃ¥ har jeg nok ikke...
<Ubuntubruger5> Den spurgte mig ikke hvor den skulle ligge :-)
<Zilvador> Nej, det skal man helst heller ikke tænke over :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Men hvordan får jeg den til selv at starte op
<Zilvador> Hmm...har du noget vigtigt på computeren?
<Ubuntubruger5> Har kun ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger5> Valgte at den skulle overskrive mine Windows filer da jeg installerede det
<Zilvador> Godt.
<Zilvador> Kan du starte op med Ubuntu-cd'en og komme ind i det midlertidige system?
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvad mener du med midlertidige system?
<Zilvador> Ubuntu Live, kaldes det også
<Zilvador> Når du starter computeren op med Ubuntu-cd'en i, starter den op i Ubuntu....uden at det behøver at være installeret
<Ubuntubruger5> Altså hvor man klikker ''Prøv nu''
<Zilvador> Ja, det lyder rigtigt :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Okay kan da prøve
<Zilvador> Hvor ser du knappen 'prøv nu'?
<Zilvador> NÃ¥r man starter med cd'en?
<Zilvador> Lige for at være sikker på, at vi snakker om det samme
<Ubuntubruger5> ved siden af installér
<Ubuntubruger5> ;)
<Zilvador> Ja :). Men som jeg forstår på dig, kan du ikke komme ind i det installerede system?
<Ubuntubruger5> Altså, når jeg tænder min compyter, viser den i få sekunder en lilla skærm hvorefter den bliver sort
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg bliver nød til at holde shift nede før den starter ordenligt
<Zilvador> Jeg tror, at vi misforstår hinanden :). Men det går nok.
<Zilvador> Hvad sker der, når du trykker på 'Prøv nu'?
<Ubuntubruger5> Øjeblik :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg kommer ind
<Ubuntubruger5> Altså bliver logget ind
<Zilvador> Godt.
<Zilvador> Ideen er at vi formaterer din disk.
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvorfor dog det...
<Zilvador> Da Ubuntu blev installeret oven på Windows, ser det ud til, at der gik noget galt med filsystemet
<Zilvador> Og den nemmeste måde at rette det på er at formatere det.
<Zilvador> Hvis du vil, kan vi også prøve en ting med terminalen først :)
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at det kan rette det også.
<Ubuntubruger5> Lad os prøve terminalen
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger5, prøv at køre 'e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1'
<Zilvador> Den undersøger filsystemet for fejl
<Zilvador> Det kan tage lidt tid
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvordan tilgår jeg terminalen... :i
<Zilvador> Ah :)
<Zilvador> Ctrl + ALT + T
<Ubuntubruger5> øv sæt  ind virker ikke
<Zilvador> Prøv at højreklikke
<Zilvador> Og vælge 'sæt ind'
<Zilvador> Genvejstaster har en lidt anden betydning i terminalen
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg kan klikke indslt
<Ubuntubruger5> indsæt
<Ubuntubruger5> Men den sætter ikke noget und
<Ubuntubruger5> ind
<Ubuntubruger5> skrev det i hånden
<Ubuntubruger5> og fik en advarselv
<Zilvador> Om filsystemet?
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja
<Zilvador> file system is mounted?
<Ubuntubruger5> ''The filesystem is mounted''
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja
<Zilvador> Hmm...jeg troede ellers fra din fejlbesked, at den ikke var monteret
<Zilvador> NÃ¥
<Zilvador> Prøv med 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ afmonterer vi den
<Zilvador> Og så kan vi prøve igen
<Ubuntubruger5> af hva
<Ubuntubruger5> Den beder om mit password
<Ubuntubruger5> Men den ville ikke lade mig indtaste noget
<Zilvador> Vi kan ikke gennemkontrollere lagerdisken, mens vi bruger den :)
<jarlen> den viser det ikke, men den tager imod dig password
<jarlen> s/dig/dit
<Zilvador> Jo, den viser dig det bare ikke
<Ubuntubruger5> Noget af teksten er også sløret osv... det er tværet helt ud
<Ubuntubruger5> tror i ikke jeg skal prøve at installere det igen
<Zilvador> Det er du helt velkommen til at prøve.
<Zilvador> Der er også en formateringsmulighed gennem installationsprogrammet, hvis jeg ikke husker galt
<Ubuntubruger5> Sætter cd'en, hvor jeg installerede det, ind igen og installere det derfra
<Ubuntubruger5> Kunne det have noget at gøre med iso filen at jeg måske skulle prøve at downloade en ny eller noget
<Ubuntubruger5> At jeg bare var uheldig
<Zilvador> Det er altid en mulighed...men fejlen tyder ikke på det
<Ubuntubruger5> Har i Ubuntu..
<Ubuntubruger5> Daniel
<Ubuntubruger5> Skal jeg bare ''slet disk og installér ubuntu''
<Zilvador> Det har vi vist næsten alle, ja.
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger5, Ja, det vil jeg anbefale, hvis du ikke har noget vigtigt, der skal tages væk først :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Hjælp til 0,- på alle måder billigere end Windows :o)
<Ubuntubruger5> Gad vide om man ikke kan få sine penge retur da man ikke ville bruge windows på sin pc...
<Zilvador> Det er hørt om :)
<Zilvador> Det ville ikke være skidt at spørge
<cgtdk> Det er vist kun muligt hvis man ikke har brugt det
<Zilvador> Jeg mener faktisk, at nogle forhandlere har indvilliget i at gøre det
<Zilvador> Ja, det er nok sandt
<Ubuntubruger5> Lidt ligesom at man går ned til bageren og køber et stykke brød, men man må ikke forlade butikken hvis man ikke også har købt en pakke smør
<Zilvador> Sandt
<Zilvador> Jeg leder altid efter forhandlere, der enten sælger uden styresystem eller med Ubuntu, når jeg køber computer
<Ubuntubruger5> Ellers kan man vel klage til Forbrugerklagenævnet
<Zilvador> http://gode-tips.dk/tips-om-nettet/fa-pengene-tilbage-for-windows/
<Zilvador> Så ville du ikke være den første :)
<Ubuntubruger5> :o
<Ubuntubruger5> Chatter i fra program eller via browser
<cgtdk> WeeChat
<cgtdk> »program«
<Ubuntubruger5> :P
<cgtdk> Uha, Zilvador bruger Xchat
 * cgtdk driller
<Ubuntubruger5> *msg test test
<cgtdk> du skal skrive /me
<Ubuntubruger5> Den gør det samme
 * cgtdk benytter /me-kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger5> Når jeg tænder min computer
<cgtdk> hm
<Ubuntubruger5> Så kommer der sort skærm
<Ubuntubruger5> googler lige lidt
 * Zilvador kan godt lide Xchat :)
 * cgtdk foretrækker at have sine fingre på sit tastatur
<Zilvador> Tja...som regel også jeg. Men jeg kender heller ikke din
<cgtdk> min hvad? irc-klient?
<Zilvador> Jep. Kiggede lige på den
<Zilvador> Jeg vil til gengæld heller ikke skræmme mulige brugere væk med for mange tekst-kommando-ting :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-23
<cgtdk> WeeChat er ganske fin
<Ubuntubruger5> Daniel... du bliver nød til at hjælpe mig
<Ubuntubruger5> eller Chris
<Ubuntubruger5> :i
 * cgtdk er desværre ikke ekspert
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger5, hvis du får samme resultat, er mit råd stadig det samme
<Zilvador> Enten at køre de kommandoer, jeg viste dig...eventuelt efterfulgt af 'mount -o remount,rw /;apt-get -f dist-upgrade'
<Zilvador> Eller at formatere disken ved at installere GParted, når du kører Ubuntu fra cd'en :)
<Zilvador> Desværre er det ved at blive lidt for sent for mig nu
<Zilvador> Desværre er det ikke let at hjælpe, når man ikke sidder med det :). Men hvis du kommer tilbage i morgen formiddag, kan vi måske prøve os lidt mere frem.
<Zilvador> Godnat herfra.
<cgtdk> godnat
<Ubuntubruger5> Godnat Daniel ::-)
<cgtdk> Hvem har op herinde? Der er en stavefejl i topic.
<cgtdk> minuter → minutter
<Ubuntubruger3> hej
<cgtdk> hej
<Ubuntubruger3> nogen der har forstand på sudo og genskabelse af password? :)
<MIloas> antivirus for ubuntu er vel ikke nødvendigt..?
<cgtdk> MIloas: Ikke umiddelbart
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål : Hvordan får man sine sudo/admin rettigheder tilbage, hvis admin-konto er "disabled" og mit brugerpassword "KUN" virker ved login? Har 2 kontoer, og den ene er bruger og den anden admin. Admin kontoen er oprettet efter installeing, og bruger kontoen var den oprindelige. Jeg kan ikke gå i ROOT, eller gørnoget som helst andet der kræver sudo, su eller password
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: er din admin konto medlem af gruppen admin?
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, der er de begge, men kan ikke låse op for admin i user menu, eller logge ind med den for den sags skyld
<[dmp]> lyder underligt. Hvordan oprettede du kontoen - via guien?
<Ubuntubruger3> efter installation, lavede jeg den oprindelige (admin)bruger om til en normal konto, og jeg oprettede den anden som adminææ
<Ubuntubruger3> i gui, ja
<[dmp]> hvis du skriver "id bruger" og "id adminbruger" - er der saa nogle forskelle som springer i oejnene?
<Ubuntubruger3> ??
<[dmp]> ved du hvordan man bruger terminalen?
<Ubuntubruger3> er ikke den store ekspert, ogg har garanteret nogle store noob-huller i min viden, mn jo. Men alt der skal bruges password til er ikke en mulighed
<[dmp]> hmm, jeg er lidt paa bar bund naar det gaelder GUI interfacet :( saa jeg faar nok bare forvirret dig.
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kan godt finde ud af klippe og klistre :D
<[dmp]> jeg er lidt paa bar bund naar du ikke har mulighed fro sudo/su/root
<Ubuntubruger3> haha ja, når det er dét som er der reelle problem... :D
<Ubuntubruger3> kan jeg evt boote live-cd, montere disken derfra og lave noget ninja-halløj?
<[dmp]> Ja, det er saadan noget du skal ud i.
<Ubuntubruger3> :(
<Miloa> Hvis du ikke har noget vigtigt på din computer, kan du vel gafinstalleredet hele
<Miloa> geninstallerer
<[dmp]> jeg skal igang med julekonfekt, men altsaa.. en maade er jo at boote paa livecden. mounte din harddisk et sted. lav en chroot ditmountpoint .. og saa bruge passwd til at skifte password paa den bruger, saa du kan komme til at bruge sudo/su osv
<[dmp]> men der er ikke meget copy-paste over det
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, men havde håbet på en mere elegant løsning, da jeg efterhånden er træt af at geninstallere, og tilpasse det hele
<Miloa> HVad er XORG?
<snigepige> Miloa, For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" (Jeg kan ikke hjælpe)
<Miloa> Hvad er forskellen :o
<MikeDK> Miloa: her er lidt læsning http://www.x.org/wiki/
<cgtdk> Miloa: Se også https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg
<Miloa> Det var bare at mit ubuntu crashede
<Miloa> Og så var det Xorg's skyld :o)
<cgtdk> :)
 * cgtdk aer Xorg
 * cgtdk sparker Xorg hårdt
 * Miloa sparker også Xorg  hårdt
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-16
<MadsRC> Godmorgen!
<nickoe> MadsRC: daw
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-18
<Ubuntubruger6> "installer sammen med xp partioner"
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvorfor kan jeg ikke vælge c til installation alene får fejl
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-21
<MikeDK> ?spørgsmål, Danske bank og netbank, er det Oracle java eller ka jeg bruge openjdk java?
<MikeDK> Sikke behjælpelig folk er herinde hvad sidder folk her overhovedet for???
<cromag> så lader jeg da være :)
<MikeDK> heh
<nickoe> MikeDK: oracle funker
<nickoe> jeg ved ikke med openjdk
<nickoe> dengang var man nød til at bruge sun, som jo er blevet oracle java
<nickoe> MikeDK: så hvis ikke du er FOSS fanatisker, bare installer oracle java og vær glad
<MikeDK> nickoe, tak, men ja er mest til FOSS er ikke meget for prop
<MikeDK> men ka se på forum der lige for knap en uge siden netop har været problemer med oracle java og danske netbank
<nickoe> MikeDK: hvilket problem?
<nickoe> MikeDK: link?
<MikeDK> 2 sek
<MikeDK> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=18230
<nickoe> MikeDK: men det er jo heller ikke den seneste stabile udgave der er tale om der
<nickoe> MikeDK: brug hvad ender der funker for dig
<nickoe> *hvad end
<MikeDK> præcis, sidder pt på Kubuntu 13.10, er blevet for træt af gnome 3 og unity, derfor rykket
<MikeDK> nickoe, tror jeg prøver mig lidt frem, men må nok hellere få oracle ind for en sikkerheds skyld, det skal jo gerne virke det hele
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-22
<nickoe> MikeDK: oracles fungerer i hvert fald også med bankid
<MikeDK> okay, tror lige jeg kigger på mulighederne for at få openjdk til at virke med det
<MikeDK> har lige fået mit nemid tilsendt her i foregårs, havde ellers håbet på at det blev muligt at leve uden, men nu lukker de jo diverse bank afdelinger ned så det kun er rådgivnings afdelinger
<nickoe> MikeDK: heh, nemid er da ok
<MikeDK> nej
<MikeDK> det er ikke ok nemid sutter
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-16
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej, er der nogen der har erfaringer med trim af ssd på ubuntu server med raid5?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-18
<dp> ?spørgsmål er ny til linux og har instalations problemmer
<rlindsgaard> dp: hvad er dit spørgsmål?
<dp> jeg prøvert at instalere libavcodec-extra-54 men for en besked om uopfyldte afhængigheder
<rlindsgaard> bruger du apt-get?
<dp> ja
<dp> kan jeg paste beskeden her ?
<rlindsgaard> ezcrypt.it pls
<dp> jeg er noob til linux
<rlindsgaard> det har vi alle været :)
<dp> jep
<dp> hvad mener du med ezcrypt.it pls
<rlindsgaard> ezcrypt.it er et paste site ligesom pastebin. forskellen er bare det er krypteret :)
<rlindsgaard> det er ikke så flinkt at spamme konsollinier på irc ;)
<dp> nej klar
<rlindsgaard> når du har pastet til ezcrypt (eller pastebin for den sags skyld) så smid urlen, så kigger jeg på det
<rlindsgaard> indehold gerne kommandoen også så jeg kan se hvordan du laver kaldet
<dp> https://ezcrypt.it/2rAn#N7K1d0zDhSLQ9NPAODTIRRfM
<dp> det var smart :)
<rlindsgaard> :)
<rlindsgaard> kører du 14.10?
<dp> ja
<dp> broker os ?
<rlindsgaard> der er nogle løsningsforslag her http://askubuntu.com/questions/497744/package-dependencies-cannot-be-resolved-ubuntu-14-04-vlc-audacius
<rlindsgaard> hmm, nvm, ikke den pakke
<rlindsgaard> har du prøvet 'sudo apt-get install libx264-123' manuelt?
<dp> nej
<rlindsgaard> og så køre ... install libavcodec... bagefter
<rlindsgaard> husk forresten at køre 'sudo apt-get update' inden du installerer pakker :)
<dp> prøver det ellers kommer jeg tilbage :)
<rlindsgaard> det kan være at pakken er flyttet, det kald sørger for at din maskine prøver at hente det rigtige sted fra
<dp> får denne besked
<dp> https://ezcrypt.it/4rAn#4r3ckxo6VvzCheVrXIhFa2PL
<dp> hey det er noget plader da jeg sagde ja til at køre 14.10  jeg køre med 14.04
<rlindsgaard> hmm, prøv at lave 'apt-cache search libx264'
<dp> ved ikke helt hvad det gjorde
<dp> øv må detsvære smutte der kommer møgunger ind af døren :)
<dp> men takker for din tid
<rlindsgaard> np :) håber du får det til at virke
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-17
<jw4000> er der nogen sinde nogen som kigger her inde?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-18
<bizukifu__> hejsa
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-20
<Ubuntubruger0> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/afdelinger/ der er en fejl i det første link med Aarhus. 2014 skal slettes i adressen.
<Ubuntubruger0> Derudover - jeg er frivillig i UNF Aalborg, en forening der arrangerer foredrag/workshops/studieture for gym/uni studerende for at fremme naturvidenskab. Uden at have hørt resten af ansvarlig for arrangementer, vil det være muligt at kunne tilbyde et 'crypto-party agtig' "Installer Linux Ubuntu" workshop? Se evt. mere på https://aalborg.unf.dk/ eller https://www.facebook.com/UNF.Aalborg/
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-21
<Ubuntubruger0> Spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-25
<secret_> hehe
<secret_> Verden er fyldt af idioter
<secret_> Ubuntu - wheelchair in the world of Linux
#ubuntu-dk 2017-12-21
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2017-12-22
<Ubuntubruger0> davs
<Ubuntubruger0> Den download i har paa jeres side er det dansk install af ubunto? Jeg er ved at saette en gammel baerbar op til den gamle
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål Den download i har paa jeres side er det dansk install af ubunto?
<Ubuntubruger0> hyg jer :)
#ubuntu-dk 2018-12-19
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Hej - hvor ser jeg beskrivelse af forskellen mellem desktop/gnome/mate
#ubuntu-dk 2019-12-17
<Ubuntubruger67> Skal til at hente ubuntu, nogen der kan guide mig ift. hvilken version jeg skal vælge?
